# Need help! Would like to move from Montreal to Edmonton from scratch



## Desperately (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everybody! Without going into much details, i've had an entire difficult life here in Quebec and i'd like to move away from here and start from scratch in Edmonton because the quality of life seems to be better, apparently that job employment is better and i've also heard that overall the people are far more respectful.

THERE IS actually this to consider:

I'm 22 years old
I have an equivalence of high school
I have no car
No driving license
I'm on the verge of selling my musical instrument and accessories for 650$ and am waiting for my taxes return and that's pretty much all the money i will have.
I've already lived on my own for 5 years from room to rent to co living with a girl in an appartment.
I'd just have clothes, a skateboard and maybe a laptop to move.
I'd take a Montreal-Edmonton bus to get there since it seems to be the cheapest way to travel there. I'm really starting from scratch because i'm sick and tired of Quebec.

I'd like to know how to manage to start over with say approximately 1650$?
I'm really desperate and need help concerning how to establish myself.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Desperately said:


> Hi everybody! Without going into much details, i've had an entire difficult life here in Quebec and i'd like to move away from here and start from scratch in Edmonton because the quality of life seems to be better, apparently that job employment is better and i've also heard that overall the people are far more respectful.
> 
> THERE IS actually this to consider:
> 
> ...


Cheer up! You -and lots of people from Quebec, share the same feelings about the place.

What kind of skills set do you have? Moreover, since here en Alberta having a DL is almost a must, and given that your forecasted budget is in the scary side, I will recommend a shared accommodation downtown Edmonton. That will/should set you back in about $700.00 monthly and there you will have an array of shops (City Centre Mall), but there is also the LRT which will take you away..

If you need to build up a financial base, then go to the camps in Fort McMurray and bust your butt for 3 months. 

However, working lots of hours in just Edmonton should allow you to become independent in two months or less.

Good luck in your endeavours. Just remember something: never, ever give up.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Desperately (Dec 25, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheer up! You -and lots of people from Quebec, share the same feelings about the place.
> 
> ...


What's a DL? What does LRT stands for?

Yeah i know i'm really on the sketchy side of the spectrum but all i want is a solid plan and a starting point.

Thanks for the help tho! It's greatly appreciated! 

As far as i'm concerned, i'm a fast learner and finding a job is never something hard for me since i've been having lots of jobs since i'm 16 but only kept the better experiences on my resume which are 4 food markets from the same banner(which one i worked twice) and a warehouse of a company. 

I know it doesn't help my case much but i just wanna live somewhere else and Edmonton or Vancouver are on my top choices.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Desperately said:


> What's a DL? What does LRT stands for?
> 
> Yeah i know i'm really on the sketchy side of the spectrum but all i want is a solid plan and a starting point.
> 
> ...


DL: Driver's license
LRT: Light Rail Transit

I am an extremely positive daredevil, or as others have called me before: a high roller-risk taker. However, if I were wearing your shoes, I would leave Vancouver on second place. The reason: it is expensive!

Again, I think that starting off downtown Edmonton will allow to put a few bucks together to then expand your plans. 

Just keeping in mind that January might be a bit slower, as holiday season will be over and people will safeguard the few loonies they have left.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Desperately (Dec 25, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> DL: Driver's license
> LRT: Light Rail Transit
> ...


Well i wouldn't depart right now, maybe during the year. I just need to find a job but its kind of a dead period right now until March April.

If i dont get a job until i get my taxes back i might consider moving from what i have.
I can also consider myself a daredevil cause i've been in so many sketchy situations that i still dont realise today how much lucky i've been in bad situations.

I just want to move afar from Quebec, i can't stand the people anymore, moneywise it is the most taxed province and we get rip off on pretty much anything and majority of my fellow french people's mentality here boils down to pretty much this: jealousy, intolerance, superiority complex and i could go on but im not here to judge.

So basically whenever i'm ready to live in Edmonton, the best would be to aim somewhere downtown? If so i'd be down, but where exactly? Is there some kind of website that lists what you told me on the other posts? Just for a reference point.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Desperately said:


> Well i wouldn't depart right now, maybe during the year. I just need to find a job but its kind of a dead period right now until March April.
> 
> If i dont get a job until i get my taxes back i might consider moving from what i have.
> I can also consider myself a daredevil cause i've been in so many sketchy situations that i still dont realise today how much lucky i've been in bad situations.
> ...


Well, here in Edmonton you aren't going to find those type of characters. There could be one of two hiding somewhere, but once found are changed.

This is a city in the middle of an Arctic place. It's miserably cold at times, but overall the quality of life is just fantastic. Job market is healthy, people are way too kind (scary at times) and our Government has plenty of programs intended to help our fellow citizens in need. 

There are several websites you might use as reference. Google: rent Edmonton. It will be ya an array of options. Also map the city out ( Google maps) in order go locate bus stops, LRT stations, etc.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Desperately (Dec 25, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, here in Edmonton you aren't going to find those type of characters. There could be one of two hiding somewhere, but once found are changed.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks a bunch bro! That's really kind! I'll work my way out from there, thanks alot!


----------

